# TTG iPhone Portfolio



## theturninggate (Jan 2, 2009)

Happy New Year, my fellow Lightroomers! On this, the first day of 2''9, I'm very pleased to announce the release of a new template from The Turning Gate, TTG iPhone Portfolio.

Because of their small screens, unique input methods and functional differences, mobile devices demand a new paradigm from web-designers. Web-standards can ensure universal access to a site from any device, but even standards-based designs are often unideal for mobile devices. That's why many companies and organizations, such as Google and Flickr, now offer alternate, slimmed down versions of their sites for mobile devices.

In the last several years, mobile devices have stepped up their game, offering functionality now on par with full-blown computers. Increasingly, users are accessing the web from their mobile phones, iPods, etc. New paradigms in web content delivery are now taking shape.

  As a photographer, you want your images to reach the widest possible audience.

*TTG iPhone Portfolio* is the first Lightroom web photo gallery engine to address the mobile phenomenon. Apple's iPhone and iPod Touch are amongst the top-selling mobile devices on the market. TTG iPhone Portfolio can be used to create lite portfolio sites tailored specifically for viewing on Apple's devices, complete with a Gallery, About page and Contact form.

For a demonstration, direct your iPhone or iPod Touch to http://www.theturninggate.net/iphone/.

TTG iPhone Portfolio is being distributed via E-Junkie.com for $5.''. Visit The Turning Gate for more details.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jan 2, 2009)

Now that is cool Matthew - just need an iPhone !!


----------



## lightroomgalleries (Jan 2, 2009)

awesome Matt!! i posted your post on my site


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jan 2, 2009)

Or an iPod Touch Geoff!


----------



## gavinseim (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks really cool. I wish there were more documentation on it (maybe I'm just missing it) 

Is there a way to make a site detect that the user is on an iPhone/Touch and automatically load this instead of the main site.

I use Wordpress for all my sites, but my flash galleries won't work on iPhone. If I could automatically redirect iUsers to this I think it would work well.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jan 2, 2009)

Sean McCormack said:


> Or an iPod Touch Geoff!



Yep, but first new camera tomorrow D3'', D7'' out of range at the moment grrrrrrr, then new Mac , then maybe iP.....


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 2, 2009)

The Flash issue is one I meant to bring up and forgot to mention. The iPhone and iPod Touch are incapable of rendering Flash-based galleries, which does make this a good solution for photographers wielding Flash-based galleries, and still wanting to include the iPhone user-base.

I have located a script that detects device types and redirects users based on the device in use. I was planning to flesh out documentation on the gallery later and bring it up, but this is it. It's something I haven't gotten to toy with much yet, but it seems promising and it's employed on that very site -- I visited the site with my MBP and my iPhone and the script did it's job well.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh cute Matthew!!!!!!  Love it!


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 2, 2009)

*Community Research Project*

Here's an idea:

TTG iPhone Portfolio is designed for the iPhone and iPod Touch, as explained, but is also coded according to web-standards. That means the gallery should function on any web-browser that supports Javascript and, theoretically, that it should also work on other mobile devices as well (though the screen dimensions may not match up well).

If anyone has some other mobile device -- Blackberry, Android, etc. -- and could take the demo site (http://theturninggate.net/iphone/) for a spin on it and report back, I'd be interested in knowing how the gallery functions on other devices. Screenshots would be cool if your device can take them.


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Jan 2, 2009)

Works on the blackberry too (although without the fancy iphone features). 

Better on the native browser than on Opera Mini.


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice! Thanks, Rob!


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh, I should add those captures were on the BB 835'i using the native browser. I also tried the form and it worked just fine. It is possible to rotate and zoom on this device, but it is a manual process.
















I think it is very useful for this device.


----------



## gavinseim (Jan 3, 2009)

I bought it earlier and so far it totally cool. Still trying to make mobile device detect work on wordpress though :(

Anyway is there an easy way I'm missing during the making of the gallery to control the title tag?

Also I notice that some thumbs are blurry, even though the picture is not. Not a huge deal, but a little annoying.

Gav


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 3, 2009)

The title tag will set configurable in the next release.

By default, image quality is set to 75, which may be the cause of the blurry thumbnails. Increase the quality in the Output Settings.


----------



## gavinseim (Jan 3, 2009)

Na it's something different. It's only some thumbs, and 75 is plenty of quality for the thumbs and even large version. Obvious quality loss is not usually obvious until your below 6' It must be distorting them in some way. I see it on your demo gallery too.

Must be something with the way LR handles the thumbs. Guess it's no big deal since people click for the larger image anyways. Maybe I'm just too picky. :cheesy:


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think you're being picky, I just can't understand where the issue is coming from. The thumbnails look perfectly sharp on my iPhone and in the LR preview. Where are you seeing the problem -- on the iPhone, in the Web module or both?


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 3, 2009)

I've spent much of my day researching Mobile Safari development on the web and have come up with some good resources. Here's one worth sharing.

I'm not necessarily in favor of auto-detection and redirection; I think the user should be able to visit the full website on their device if they so choose. But for folks wanting to auto-detect the iPhone or iPod and send visitors to their mobile site, I found this piece of javascript:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
if ((navigator.userAgent.indexOf('iPhone') != -1) ||
(navigator.userAgent.indexOf('iPod') != -1)) {  
document.location = "[url]http://www.domain.com/iphone/";[/url]
}
</script>
```
Just enter the web address of your iPhone/iPod site into the document.location and you should be good to go.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jan 4, 2009)

Ha ha.. The Javascript book I'm going through is absolutely against userAgent detection! 
That said, it's pre iPhone and use Javascript object detection, which for iPhone would probably pass standard JS object calls!


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 4, 2009)

There are still good reasons to be against it. But, if people want it, there it is.


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 4, 2009)

I burnt most of yesterday doing research online, delving deeper into development for Mobile Safari and Highslide. What I'd at first intended to be a minor 1.'1 update, got bigger.

TTG iPhone Portfolio 1.1 is now available for download, bigger and better than it was three days ago. :cheesy:

The update includes the ability to navigate expanded images, set a site title and adds a footer. I've also made a number of usability, compatibility and footprint optimizations to round off some of the rough edges.

The sample gallery has also been updates. Point your iPhones or iPods to http://www.theturninggate.net/iphone/ for a demonstration.


----------



## Christopher (Jan 5, 2009)

*Contact Info on Contact Page*

Excellent Plug-In - it's a great idea and well-executed.

I think one minor improvement would be to have the option to have a text box on the contact page so that one may include his or her contact information.  Oftentimes mobile users log on specifically to get this information while away from the computer.  I am using the footer for this now, but would prefer to use it for copyright info.


Thanks,
C.


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 5, 2009)

Could be arranged. What kind of contact info did you have in mind? Telephone and address?


----------



## gavinseim (Jan 5, 2009)

Sweet I'll check it out. How do we get the current version having already bought it. Are you sending an update with e-junckie?

As to that blurring I just realized that it's only in firefox it seems. For example in the top roe, 3rd image to the right of your demo gallery. The thumb looks blurry. The large size is great, it's just in the thumb.

Since this is really not intended for full browser users I guess it's no big issue.


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 5, 2009)

If you've already bought, you can download the update using the same URL you used the first time. The URL is good for five downloads.


----------



## gavinseim (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok I'll do that. I sure you know already, but being an E-junkie user for Seim Effects I'll mention that you can have E-junkie send an update to all unsers of a specific product.


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 2, 2009)

Happy New Year, my fellow Lightroomers! On this, the first day of 2''9, I'm very pleased to announce the release of a new template from The Turning Gate, TTG iPhone Portfolio.

Because of their small screens, unique input methods and functional differences, mobile devices demand a new paradigm from web-designers. Web-standards can ensure universal access to a site from any device, but even standards-based designs are often unideal for mobile devices. That's why many companies and organizations, such as Google and Flickr, now offer alternate, slimmed down versions of their sites for mobile devices.

In the last several years, mobile devices have stepped up their game, offering functionality now on par with full-blown computers. Increasingly, users are accessing the web from their mobile phones, iPods, etc. New paradigms in web content delivery are now taking shape.

  As a photographer, you want your images to reach the widest possible audience.

*TTG iPhone Portfolio* is the first Lightroom web photo gallery engine to address the mobile phenomenon. Apple's iPhone and iPod Touch are amongst the top-selling mobile devices on the market. TTG iPhone Portfolio can be used to create lite portfolio sites tailored specifically for viewing on Apple's devices, complete with a Gallery, About page and Contact form.

For a demonstration, direct your iPhone or iPod Touch to http://www.theturninggate.net/iphone/.

TTG iPhone Portfolio is being distributed via E-Junkie.com for $5.''. Visit The Turning Gate for more details.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jan 6, 2009)

Gavin,
Doesn't E-Junkie charge for that?

I just collect all the emails from the account listing into a BCC field. 

Back to normal programming.


----------



## gavinseim (Jan 6, 2009)

E-junkie does charge for pushing an update, but it's not much if your files not real big and it's worth it in my opinion. The file file is not too big in TTG portfilio either.

I recently sent the Power Workflow 2.2 update to hundreds of users and I think it cost me like twelve bucks. Not bad for having it taken care if in a couple clicks. I  treat my effects juts like any other software. I do fixes, add features etc and being able to send an update easily makes for happy customer. That's always good


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 6, 2009)

I've used the feature for critical or major updates for the Client Response Gallery, but tend not to use it for minor updates.


----------



## Christopher (Jan 7, 2009)

Pardon the delayed reply, yes I had an address & telephone number in mind for the contact field.

Thanks!
C.


----------



## ssphillips (Jan 8, 2009)

*URL's in Footer causes text wrap*

I have installed a TTG iPhone gallery on my website today and I have tried putting links in the footer (eg. back to my Full Site), but entering any URL results in the URL text getting wrapped to a new line.  Is there a way to prevent this?

My site is at http://m.Sean-Phillips.com (or http://www.Sean-Phillips.com for the full site).

Thanks in advance for your help...


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 8, 2009)

Try doing this with your links:

<a href="" style="display:inline !important;">

I'll try to make it more edit-friendly in an update.


----------



## ssphillips (Jan 8, 2009)

*Inline Links*

Thanks Matthew, I'll give that a try tonight!


----------



## ssphillips (Jan 9, 2009)

That works perfectly, thanks!


----------



## snewmanphoto.com (Jan 14, 2009)

Love it!

Can't wait until there is a homepage with links to multiple galleries


----------



## yumyum001 (Mar 1, 2009)

Matthew,

Just bought the plug-in right after I saw it, and gotta say that it looks as cool as I thought it would be, but here is a observation and a question for you:

1) I notice when I go to the page, it seems like whenever I go to the vertical image, I always need to scroll the page down a bit just because I am not able to see the controls (the Back, Close, and Forward button), is that a known issue that's going to be changed anytime soon?

2) Also, the other thing I noticed is that it took me a while to load all the images (Maybe because I got like 2'' images), but even when I just try go to the next image it lags a little bit, has this happened to anybody else?

Here is the link in case you want to check it out, maybe it's my wordpress problem? or server problem?

http://www.cjoephoto.com/photos/SD_Proof_pt1_iPhone/


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 3, 2009)

The gallery uses Highslide to enlarge images, which comes with a number of quirks on the iPhone. None of the lightbox scripts are intended for touch-screen use, but Highslide mostly does a good job with it. The author is supposedly working on some iPhone specific optimizations for the script, after I had pointed out some of the quirks. Screen-size detection and image scaling is one issue I know that is being looked at.

Two-hundred images would take time to load, especially if you're not on a Wifi connection. The delay between images is normal. The gallery doesn't load the full-size image until you select it.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## jay watson (Jun 7, 2009)

*Highslide update for iPhone?*

Matthew
Great job on the iphone portfolio 1.1! Here is my example, go to: www.jaywatson.com from your iphone or www.jaywatson.com/iphone from your computer. The redirect code you posted in this forum worked perfectly. I hacked the contact page to list my contact links and removed the response form. Would be a great feature to have in a future update.

*2 Questions: 1) *Any code for a blackberry redirect? *2)* Images in the gallery when enlarged are a little quirky. They become off centered on screen and there is space not being used on the iphone that could allow for larger images. Since you just posted an update for Highslide will these quirks be fixed in the next version of iPhone Portfolio soon?

Again thanks for your work. The client response gallery is another excellent tool. 
-Jay


----------

